# ADGA question and membership names



## WyoNubian (Sep 3, 2013)

I need to register my baby girls. I am about to fill out my membership stuff, and it says membership name. Can anyone tell me about how to list my membership name?

I have three children, who may show our goats in the future. If I put my membership name as a farm name, can our children show them via 4H and such? Or do I have to do it as a family membership, listing all of our names? 

We do have a farm name we would like to use eventually (if it is available for use) for registering our future babies.

I don't want to screw this up from the get go.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Do you have your herd name yet? If not, you'll need to get one or ADGA will assign the prefix of "THE" in front of any name you pick for the goat.

Membership name on the application, as in the breeder? Or the submitter? Both ADGA applications I use don't say membership name, just the breeder, submitter, and/or the transfer.

If you are the breeder you put your name down (your actual name, not the herd name), and if you are also sending them in, you put your name downm ib both sections. (section 10, and 11)

Your children can show any goat you have even if it is owned by somebody else, they show them as the agent of the person that "owns" the goat at the time.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

First you need to become a member and pay membership fees. Its recommended you get a herd name at that time too so your kids can be registered with a herd name. Otherwise as stated above the goats will have the word "THE" in front of their name and no designation of being from your herd.

As to who should be on the membership - depends if the goats need to be in certain kids names to show for 4H - otherwise no they can just all be in your name.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would just use your personal name for the membership name. I did my farm name and then when I officially ended the farm, I had to start all over again and pay all the fees and do all the paperwork to have a membership in my name.

Plus I had to transfer my goats to my new membership and pay those fees and fill everything out like I had sold them to someone else. It was a confusing mess and I still don't understand why they couldn't just remove our farm name and only have our personal name.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

At ADGA youth shows the goats have to be in the kids name for them to show the goat. I would check with your 4-H to see if the goats have to be in the kids name or not, a family membership would probably be better that way each child can have their own goats and still use the same herd name. I would also call ADGA to be sure so that you don't have to fix anything later.

You will also need to register a herd tattoo that will go in the right ear of any goat born on your property. It can be the initials of your herdname, your name, or whatever just has to be 4 digits or less (less is better especially if you have goats with smaller ears).


----------



## WyoNubian (Sep 3, 2013)

I went with an adult membership, listing all members of the family as owners. Had to join ADGA before getting a herd name (which is actually the exciting part, since both my husband and I agreed on one from the first time I mentioned it). The little girl's names are already on their paperwork, and getting our herd name done won't matter much immediately, since they will obviously have their mothers' herd name as part of their names, and (hopefully) Bree's spring babies will have that same name as well, due to the method through which we are buying her (lease to own, and the breeder wants choice from her babies this spring, so she is still technically owned by them).

Thank you for your help.


----------

